# Altima Car Club in Maryland



## Speedy Mai (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Altima Drivers!

I was interested in finding out if there were any car clubs in Maryland for Altima drivers. Please reply to this posting if you know of any.

Thanks,
Mai:newbie:


----------



## altima gtr (Dec 25, 2008)

hey man i dont know any but we can start our own i have a 07 altima with some mods wat about you


----------



## Speedy Mai (Jul 7, 2008)

*Sure!*

I am down for starting one! I have a '08 Altima Coupe with no mods. Looking to get advice from other Altima owners on appropriate mods... and wanna bring to track one day! Do you know any other Altima owners?


----------



## altima gtr (Dec 25, 2008)

*altima car club*

hey where do you live. one day we got to meet up. i got a couple of people who are looking for clubs.


----------



## Speedy Mai (Jul 7, 2008)

I live in Montgomery County. You live anywhere near?


----------



## altima gtr (Dec 25, 2008)

thats a little hike, i live in baltimore county. parkville to be exact. a little far but just only a half


----------

